# Commentary by Federico Fellini



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

I just finished "Juliet of the Spirits" and stumbled upon this clip of Federico Fellini talking about DP. I encourage all to watch, but if you can't spare 7 minutes skip to 5:30 for a positive outlook.

I'm not allowed to post links so add this after some w's: youtube.com/watch?v=7xsKDqBl7Ik


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

STOriginaL said:


> I just finished "Juliet of the Spirits" and stumbled upon this clip of Federico Fellini talking about DP. I encourage all to watch, but if you can't spare 7 minutes skip to 5:30 for a positive outlook.
> 
> I'm not allowed to post links so add this after some w's: youtube.com/watch?v=7xsKDqBl7Ik


 :shock:

I saw that film YEARS ago. Have to take another look. Fellini, what a guy! Among my favorites, thought a lot of his films will drive you crazy (overstimulation) -- he did 8 1/2 yes? Was in the DVD extras or the body of the film? Well, I'll find out soon enough. I'll check out YouTube!

Recommended film (OT), but by another AMAZING director (and actor) -- a character study about identity -- "The Passenger" w/Jack Nicholson, Antonionio sp?! Can never spell that man's name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm. This becomes more a spiritual and artistic discussion. Not so much about DP as we experience it. Fellini, IMHO was as sane as day. His films were fantasies, dreamlike, unpredictable, sort of "crazy" but he is talking about a spiritual detachment, and something of a Zen experience in the creative process which he sees as "transcendental" ... he says at the beginning, "You have to become sort of a Yogi."

Zen enlightenment has been debated here before and IMHO it is not what we experience.

I had trouble with the video for some reason. It kept stopping and starting.

The guy is amazing, but he isn't talking DP, he is talking about transcending normal reality through an artistic experience of becoming immersed in his film, his characters, the actors' work, etc.

Nope don't think he's talking DP. This is where people confuse the positives of Buddhism and "loss of self" to the horrors of our peceptual distortions of DP.

Spiritual debate section I would say. Appreciate the post though. Good ol' Fellini, from film school.


----------



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> Hmmm. This becomes more a spiritual and artistic discussion. Not so much about DP as we experience it. Fellini, IMHO was as sane as day. His films were fantasies, dreamlike, unpredictable, sort of "crazy" but he is talking about a spiritual detachment, and something of a Zen experience in the creative process which he sees as "transcendental" ... he says at the beginning, "You have to become sort of a Yogi."
> 
> Zen enlightenment has been debated here before and IMHO it is not what we experience.
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree with you. Yes he is an artist and he uses his detachment in a positive way, but I feel that he has experienced DP/DR (possibly a milder version), through the use of psychedelics, and like many of us have, the complete objectiveness of reality and the removal of one's self. He talks about his experience as a "psychological detachment from things" He goes on to say, paraphrased; "the flip side of the divine beauty of an objective reality there is a monster, that is of objects having no meaning... so you can become a saint, or a crazy man... I believe that even if this road is dangerous, I think that when one has had the intuition, or the feeling one has opened the door. I don't think that one can come back... It's important to go on with your intellect. It can be your protection, ...also one needs confidence."

Also, Dreamer. I can confidently say 8 1/2 is my favorite film, I'll definitely check out "The Passenger"


----------

